# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  FELINE et SMOKE 1 an malformés à adopter ensemble - Handi'cats (27)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* FELINE SMOKE
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 8 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 27 - Eure
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Smoke et Féline sont des frère et sur nés le 15/06/20. Smoke a une malformation congénitale des 2 pattes avant (elles sont arquées), non opérable, elles se sont partiellement redressées au cours de sa croissance. Actuellement, cela ne l'empêche pas d'escalader mais il ne peut pas se réceptionner sur celles-ci. Féline a une malformation congénitale des 2 pattes avant (elles sont arquées), non opérable, elles peuvent continuer à se redresser mais sa patte avant gauche est plus atteinte que la droite et restera probablement malformée a vie. Actuellement elle peut grimper mais pas redescendre sur une grande hauteur car elle ne peut pas se réceptionner sur celles-ci. Pour les 2, il faudra quand même surveiller lévolution des malformations et avoir un intérieur adapté à leur handicap. Ils sont adorables mais très timides de lhumain, ils sont adoptables ensemble et auront besoin dune famille patiente, douce, calme (donc on évitera les enfants) et ils adorent les autres chats donc il devra y avoir au moins un chat sociable et bien dans ses pattes pour les aider à progresser.

Pucés (Smoke 250269608558977, Féline 250269608558567), stérilisés, vaccinés TCL, testés calicivirus/FIV/FELV négatifs, déparasités interne/externe
Visibles vers Pacy/Eure (27120) mais selon l'endroit, un covoiturage organisé par l'association est possible, partout ou presque, en France
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com


*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et*
*placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*https://www.facebook.com/associationhandicats
*

----------


## papillon60000

FA trouvée, ils sont maintenant visibles à Pacy/eure (27120) avec leur pote Aegon

ils cherchent toujours leur famille pour la vie ensemble !

----------


## papillon60000

05/12/2021 : "Smoke (le bleu) et Féline (la noire et blanche), sont 2 frères et sœurs arrivés tout petits chez nous. Ils sont tous les 2 nés malformés des 2 pattes avant (elles sont arquées).
Après une histoire de fou où ils ont été réservés a l'adoption pendant des mois pour finalement un renoncement a l'adoption qui leur a fait perdre de précieux mois pour prétendre a une adoption avant leur âge adulte ...
Ils ont finalement trouvé ensemble une famille d'accueil de coeur qui a su leur donner leur chance. Au refuge ils étaient prostrés et ne sortaient pas de leurs cachettes, ils s'y sentaient très mal.
Smoke s'est révélé en famille et est devenu adorable et très pot de colle. Malheureusement Féline reste craintive et préfère la compagnie des autres chats aux humains. Ils sont tous les 2 très proches l'un de l'autre et recherchent donc une famille ensemble pour ne pas être séparés.
Une famille qui accepterait que Féline soit distante mais heureuse ainsi avec son frère.
Nous sommes persuadés que cette famille existe quelque part ...
Diffusez pour eux, partagez afin de leur trouver définitivement le BONHEUR
Le contact adoptions unique est : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com
Merci pour eux"

----------


## GADYNETTE

ce serait super que les deux soient adoptés ensemble

----------


## papillon60000

up !

----------

